# What weather web site do you use?



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Just wondering who everyone trusts for their weather forcast. I'm a fan of noaa.gov. They always have a very well detailed forecast, and are frequently updated.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

They all suck if you ask me. One will 1-6" while another say less than a 1/2". Guess thats why they call it a PREDICTION and not an ACTUAL. I just look at radars and make own conclusions.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Accuweather.com has a lot of good details on snow amounts. If you dig deep enough they will show snow amounts 10 days in advance based on the current computer models. No ranges like 3-6" they will say 4.9" for example.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

i use Wunderground.com and forecast.weather.gov both are more accurate than most but x2 on 496


----------



## nliput (Oct 22, 2010)

noaa/accuweather


----------



## wirthsnow (Dec 7, 2010)

*Apple weather apps*

Which weather app. works the best for the money, any ideas?


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

accuweather...its free


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

weather underground. its pretty much spot on...or atleast closer then any other.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

yea it takes a little bit to get used to the maps. The key for snow fall is the bar pressure. Measure it where your at when it starts snowing usually it starts snowing within 3 psi depending on humidity


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Please give this to me in plain english. How relevent is water temp to possibility of snow fall off of east coast?


----------

